# Tilly's Hop



## Pauly (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Sorry for duplicate post - i asked this question at the end of the thread on Tillys hop in the health section but its a long thread and it may be missed. Anyway could really do with a quick show of hands.

When your pooches do their morning stretches, particularly the one where they look upwards, do their necks or backs creak at all? Like the sound of cracking knuckles.

Tilly has had a progressively worsening limp on her back leg for a year and has so far baffled two vets at ours and an orthopaedic specialist who has passed on her numerous xrays and videos etc to an even more special specialist who we are waiting for an answer from - probably asking for 1700 quid for an mri scan...

I noticed the creak recently which got me thinking of trapped spine nerves or something. Its a shot in the dark but any feedback about your doggies would be hugely appreciated.

Paul


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi Paul,

Not much help probably but Lola stretches like crazy all the time and I've never heard anything.. She's only a year old though.


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

Lucy yawns and stretches quite a bit most days. I can't say that I've heard any noise coming from her spine, but I'll have a listen and report back if I do hear anything similar.


----------



## Pauly (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback. Tillys only 2 so it cant be down to her age, i just dont know if its unusual or not. 

Its probably not connected but you never know.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Could it be down to cartilage or lack of? I guess that would have been picked up by the special specialists? If it was trapped nerves I would guess she would be in actual pain.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Is Tilly on any supplements? Chondroitin and glucosamine are good, these can be bought in a combined daily tablet. Green lipped mussel is also good.


----------



## Pauly (Apr 6, 2011)

We have just started her on mixed glucosamine based supplements actually. And doggy cod liver oil.

Cartlidge, nerve, tendon and ligament damage would show more on an MRI but the odd thi g is that the vet said her knee seemed perfectly stable when manipulated under sedation. Her patella is fine too. 

Very unusual. Still waiting for what the next specialist thinks.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

May be a strange idea but how do her feet look? Are her toes nicely formed or do they lay a little flat? Could be lax tendons in her feet?


----------



## Pauly (Apr 6, 2011)

She has had xrays twice, the last was last week when they took 7 including neck, back hips, knees and feet and everything seemed fine. All of her tendons and ligaments seemed tight and there was nothing noticeable that may be causing it whatsoever. 

I'm sure that the specialist she saw completely checked over everything he could. Obviously its difficult as you cant see inside at whats going on but he did think that the video of the limp seemed noticeable enough that he thought manipulation and xrays would show something. £650 later and he's stumped. It was £75 just to refer them to the next specialist who hasnt responded yet!

The money isnt a big deal though - we are insured to a point which helps but I will happily spend whatever it takes to be able to walk her without a limp again! I'm sure it bothers me more than her!!

I think the next guy is just going to suggest MRI but I would really like to avoid it if at all possible. The poor thing has been sedated 3 times in the past and has kicked off at the vets both before and after because she is terrified and its only getting worse with every visit. They see teeth and snarling and I just see the fear in the little tykes eyes.

I just wondered if the clicking neck was normal as may look into a chiropractor perhaps.

Sorry - that turned into a long post!!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Alternative therapies are definately worth looking at. Some insurance policies include a budget for this, worth checking if your does, if so ask for a referral.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Bowen, Bowen, Bowen! No pain, no stress, no sedation!


----------



## Pauly (Apr 6, 2011)

Its on my list of things to try i promise!!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Ok! I will stop nagging then! I promise! I am passionate about Bowen tho, for people, dogs, horses....I can't stress enough how effective it is and how enjoyable it is to receive. Had my session yesterday for my tennis elbow and things are feeling looser, hopefully one more session will sort it!


----------



## Pauly (Apr 6, 2011)

I did read up on it and can definitely see there could be a benefit. I just want the specialists take on it then i can make a plan!


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

No, Polly doesn't creak! She stretches a lot but I don't hear anything except for when she yawns very widely and then she makes her unique Polly yawning noise.

Toffin
x


----------



## Pauly (Apr 6, 2011)

Yes Tilly has a lovely vocal range when it comes to yawning. She gives it her all! Shes also famous for her power yawn when she is trying to calm herself down when im getting her lead and collar together for a walk - its really more of a scream! 

Still no word from the specialist though. I sent an email about the creak just in case. She also seems to limp more when she puts her head down to sniff as well. She does it when walking normally too but it seems more pronounced when she ducks down. I'll probably mention that to them too actually...


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Toffin said:


> No, Polly doesn't creak! She stretches a lot but I don't hear anything except for when she yawns very widely and then she makes her unique Polly yawning noise.
> 
> Toffin
> x


Weller does this first thing in the morning, I call it his 'trap door' yawn!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

If her hop is worse when her head is down then to me indicates a restriction in the muscles......do dogs have hamstrings? Short hamstrings in humans ( tight) can cause feet, back, shoulder and neck problems. Migraines too. Would you mind if I ran these symptoms past a couple of canine bowenistas Pauly?


----------



## Pauly (Apr 6, 2011)

Yes, by all means. Any input would definitely be appreciated.


----------



## Pauly (Apr 6, 2011)

Heard back from the specialist who has confirmed that he sees no abnormalities whatsoever with the 7 xrays that were sent to him. Which I guess is good news.

However they want to see her in Solihull for a physical examination and neurological testing to see if it is nerve related. I have no idea whether thats good or bad news.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Look on it as progress and at least you know what it isn't! You also know that she is not in pain.....that's good. . Still worrying I know.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Have asked around and the general consensus of opinion is they would need to see her.....obviously, but that Bowen would be of benefit under these circumstances.


----------



## redecoffee (Dec 3, 2012)

Pauly said:


> We have just started her on mixed glucosamine based supplements actually. And doggy cod liver oil.
> 
> Cartlidge, nerve, tendon and ligament damage would show more on an MRI but the odd thi g is that the vet said her knee seemed perfectly stable when manipulated under sedation. Her patella is fine too.
> 
> Very unusual. Still waiting for what the next specialist thinks.


If the problem is nerves then under sedation it would move easily, as the manipulation under sedation is purely to check the bone structure. Hopefully the MRI will show something up.


----------



## Pauly (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi Redcoffee, 

The next step is neurological testing before MRI. I'm hoping that this is successful as she really doesnt like the anaesthetic that is required for scans and finds it all very stressful.

I just dont really know what neurological testing entails and whether I should be worried about what they are looking for more than knee troubles!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

A suggestion from a canine Owen therapist is that it could be a learned response....it hurt once so she keeps on doing it. Bowen could help with this too. . Be nice if it was as simple as that wouldn't it.


----------

